# allergic reaction to cjc 1295



## JonP (Mar 11, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]the cjc im taking is aggravating my dermatitis. i was wondering if the wiser minds on this forum could tell me that if i switch to another ghrh will it stop aggravating my skin condition?[/FONT]


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 11, 2012)

I wouldn't think it will get any better with any other ghrp as they work in the same path ways.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 12, 2012)

What are you recon'ing with?  It could be a reaction to the solution that you are using.  If not..then I don't beleive any ghrh would make a difference.  Could try a GHRP and see if it's any different.  

Also, if you are running mod grf by itself you wasting money.  It's not very effective on its own.  But when paired with a GHRP it creates a nice synergy that is greater the sum of either on it's own.


----------

